# tweeter and midrange distance



## Just_Crazy (Nov 10, 2008)

Guys I'm having a small space problem and need your help.
I'm looking at tweeters: Morel and Dynaudio both with a mounting width
of about 4" and their respective midrange about the same width.
My question is close together to you guys recommend they be with in one another. The placement that would work the best aesthetically in my car is the tweeter on the bottom of the a-pillar, the midrange in the middle of dash and the woofer in either the kickpanel or bottom of door. But again the problem is whether the placement of the tweeters and midrange is suitable. Now you should know the distance between the two will be 10-12 inches apart. Any advice is well received. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

It's been done 

A nice HU = alpine cda or pioneer 800/880, etc.., with TA, x-overs, EQ will help 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-alpine-cda-9887-w-ipod-cable.html#post837461


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't see it as a deal...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Just_Crazy said:


> Guys I'm having a small space problem and need your help.
> I'm looking at tweeters: Morel and Dynaudio both with a mounting width
> of about 4" and their respective midrange about the same width.
> My question is close together to you guys recommend they be with in one another. The placement that would work the best aesthetically in my car is the tweeter on the bottom of the a-pillar, the midrange in the middle of dash and the woofer in either the kickpanel or bottom of door. But again the problem is whether the placement of the tweeters and midrange is suitable. Now you should know the distance between the two will be 10-12 inches apart. Any advice is well received. Thanks in advance.


Due to the way that our hearing mechanism works, the height and the depth of the soundstage will be determined by the placement of the midrange, midbass, and to some extent, the woofers.

If you have to place anything in the center of the stage, place the tweeters there.

Pathlength is very important for woofers, not so much for tweeters. The soundstaging cues from tweeters are dominated by how closely the left and right match.

Taken to the extreme, you can even run a single tweeter in the center.

http://mue.music.miami.edu/thesis/robert_hartman/robert_hartman_thesis.pdf


----------



## Just_Crazy (Nov 10, 2008)

not to judge because I'm no expert but since the tweeters will be at ear level wouldn't that be better.


----------



## Just_Crazy (Nov 10, 2008)

to clarify again about the center so there is no confusion when I say center I mean height wise, so there will be a tweeter, mid, and woofer on each side just in a vertical line per say


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

It will affect the cohesiveness of the sound [how it all blends together, think "point Source"]

Phase = coherence = beautiful sound when it all matches


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Rule of thumb, is the closer you have the mid/tweet, the less phase change you will get... 

This is why a coaxial speaker is actually a good idea, as it is a "point source" where the mid/tweet share the same axis 

the farther away they get, the more odd phase interactions you will get... 

It's free time alignment in laymens terms... 

With the advent of cheap HU that offer time alignment, this becomes less and less of an issue... Problem is, that unless you are running fully active, full T/A isn't going to reap you much benifit, if you have a passive in there somewhere... you'd only be able to T/A the set, and not individual drivers..


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Just_Crazy said:


> to clarify again about the center so there is no confusion when I say center I mean height wise, so there will be a tweeter, mid, and woofer on each side just in a vertical line per say


Below 1khz, pathlengths are very important. If possible, put anything that's playing below 1khz as far and as wide as possible.

My mids are *on* the dash, and *under* the dash. The set on the dash isn't there for soundstaging reasons, it's there to raise the efficiency of the midrange band, and to improve intelligibility.

If I had to settle for one set of mids, I'd put them under the dash. Far and wide, far and wide...


----------



## Just_Crazy (Nov 10, 2008)

Patrick,
I guess what your saying either put the tweeter in the middle of the dash instead of the midrange or build kickpanels


----------

